# Someone please help?



## mcluvin1065 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok so i am running initial contact rom and it was working great for a while but now i have constant freezes and hiccups and reboots... I just want a rom that freakin' works..... Can someone please link me or point me towards a rom that can be flashed through cwm on my SPRINT gtab 7.....i use it for wifi so 3g capabilities is of no use to me... Thank you to anyone that can solve my issue..

Sent from my SPH-P100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

have you tried the cm10 official nightlies? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1871113


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

I believe PA also had a P1 build available, if you'd Lille to try that out. Since I have a CDMA Tab, I'm waiting on their release so I can test. I'm on the CM10 nightly builds right now, and they're OK...

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------

